# help temporary sump



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi 
I was wondering if i use this box as sump . i just wanna put my live rock in there for tonight and put a heater in there do u guys think it will be ok ?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You might need to include a picture of the box in question to get a better response.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you are talking about housing some rock for just a night or two, there is no big concern. I bit of circulation - power head or air stone would be good. I won't sweat over just one night.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you talking about a rubbermaid? I'm sure if it is clean and holds water it will be fine.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i added thou 
but idk how come it didnt shows up !!


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

here is the pic idk if u guys can see it i got it from tinypic


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/ <-- I think this link may help you with posting pictures.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Ming. Read and used that last night


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it styrofoam? I would be careful, sometimes some styrofoam leaks?


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

yes sir it is stayrofoam .
i hope it doesnt leak for tonight  
i live in a old building if it leaks then this building will go down too


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, I've used Styrofoam boxes to warm IV lines and noticed that they eventually start to seep - but maybe it was the brand we use, just keep an eye on it


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

idk how to upload photo from photobucket  firstime


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

click the picture icon and insert the below link.


```
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s464/alexafg/IMG_20120120_233942.jpg
```
When you look at the message box, it should look like the below:


```
[IMG][url]http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s464/alexafg/IMG_20120120_233942.jpg[/url][/IMG]
```


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks JOBBER

WHAT IS THIS ?? it just came out of my elephantear


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I absolutely have no idea. I'm a freshwater kind of guy. I'm sure a salty hobbyist can help you out.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Aiptasia buddy. You'll need a syringe type tool to funnel it to the source, and then inject it with Aiptasia-X or it's cheaper equivalent.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

my elephantear threw it out of it


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

They do that once for awhile when they got disturbed or something. Not sure what it is but no need to panic  Anthony / Chris may add ?

When their mouth goes wide open and spill their white guts out, that's when I get a little bit concerned.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

is it bad for other corals ?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I asked if it was the top left in your chat msg and you said yes... It sounds like it was coming from the coral instead?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

alexafg said:


> is it bad for other corals ?


Sleep tight and they will be all well tomorrow 

Effox get good eyes  I would check if you have an aptasia and get rid of it fast. It could be one of you baby anthelia of something - too blurry to id the coral on top left.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

sorry my bad effox 
if all of my corals died tomorrow u better give me some of ur corals jk


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Sleep tight and they will be all well tomorrow
> 
> Effox get good eyes  I would check if you have an aptasia and get rid of it fast. It could be one of you baby anthelia of something - too blurry to id the coral on top left.


I wish I had your eyes, I've heard they're quite seductive.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

effox said:


> I wish I had your eyes, I've heard they're quite seductive.


whoa take this private love elsewhere ! LOL


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

effox said:


> I wish I had your eyes, I've heard they're quite seductive.


Hahaha, not as seductive as those on your avatar


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hahahhahahahhahah whos eyes


----------

